# putting the cool in school, or a school bus doing 13.26 in a quarter mile



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

https://www.facebook...711447122212532


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice

And here grandma said it was nice to have a horse once in awhile to ride to school so she didnt have to walk the 5 miles to town. How times have changed.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Love it! Some people just have waaaay too much time on their hands!

Ralph


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> Love it! Some people just have waaaay too much time on their hands!
> 
> Ralph


And money!


----------

